# Beats Music integration in iDrive



## MonkeyDigsBMW (Aug 24, 2013)

The music service MOG is changing to Beats music in April. Beats launched today. MOG users know that MOG is integrated wonderfully with iDrive. You can leave feedback here to persuade Beats to continue the integration with the new Beats app.

http://support.beatsmusic.com/hc/communities/public/questions/200378094-BMW-Integration

Let's do this!


----------



## Ilan (Oct 25, 2008)

everyone who uses mog should jump and vote all the answers up. we need this.


----------



## MonkeyDigsBMW (Aug 24, 2013)

Ilan said:


> everyone who uses mog should jump and vote all the answers up. we need this.


yes!!!!!


----------



## MonkeyDigsBMW (Aug 24, 2013)

please everyone reading this...go post in this thread if you haven't already....

http://support.beatsmusic.com/hc/com...MW-Integration


----------



## Ilan (Oct 25, 2008)

Any update on this ? I actually really like Beats Audio but iDrive integration will make it perfect.


----------



## gomichaelkgo (Mar 31, 2006)

Uh Oh, Beats is in talks to be purchased by Apple. 

The shuttering MOG service (which was AWESOME) is certainly doomed now.


----------

